# derek kendall 825 front squat!



## turbobusa (Feb 25, 2015)

[ame]http://youtu.be/Mx6U69RObPg[/ame]


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 26, 2015)

Now that's power:muscles:


----------



## Barks (Feb 28, 2015)

That is crazy! !


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 1, 2015)

He defines, "Beast Mode"

Hawk


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 1, 2015)

My 2 level lumbar fusion just disintegrated watching that!  What a monster!!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm going on disability after watching that.


----------

